# nforce czy via

## koval_ski

Witam!

Będę musiał doradzić w kupnie serwera (www + baza danych) nie ma to być jakiś super demon, myśle o Athlonie 64 4000+ 1MB cache'u albo Athlon 2X 3800+ czyli dwurdzeniowy z 2x512kB cache'u. Mam problem w wyborze płyty głównej, bo słyszałem że nvidia nie daje sterowników open source i że są problemy np. z raid-0 (bo planuje dać do niego 2x 250GB a jak dwa to chyba nie zaszkodzi raid-0 zastosować). Ramu to chyba wystarczy 1GB? (KDE nie bedzie tam uruchamiane ani żadne pierdoły). Apropo ramu czy warto ładować kasę w CL 2-2-2-5-1 czy jednak lepiej 2GB ramu kupić zwykłego CL3

Czekam na wszelkie sugestie, pozdrawiam!

----------

## Raku

 *koval_ski wrote:*   

> bo słyszałem że nvidia nie daje sterowników open source i że są problemy np. z raid-0
> 
> 

 

a upewnij się, że raid oferowany przez nvidię jest w pełni sprzętowym rozwiązaniem. Z tego co sie orientuję, wszystkie płyty z raidem (mówię o takich dla domowych odbiorców), chwalące się raidem mają ten rozwiązany software'owo. Tak że lepiej od razu zrobić soft raid przy pomocy kernela (opinie - działa z pełną prędkością). Instalowałem ostatnio debiana na takim soft raidzie (swap na raid0, reszta partycji na raid1). Płyta (coś na VIA) również miała raida, ale po zalożeniu go w biosie kontrolera linux widział nadal dwa dyski (jakby tego raida w ogóle nie było).

 *Quote:*   

> (bo planuje dać do niego 2x 250GB a jak dwa to chyba nie zaszkodzi raid-0 zastosować).

 

wszystko zależy od stosunku bezpieczeństo/wydajność. Będziesz miał szybciej, ale wystarczy że jeden dysk się uszkodzi, ty tracisz dane z obu. Bez raida awaria jednego dysku powoduje utratę danych wyłącznie z tego uszkodzonego (50 % masz bezpiecznych)

 *Quote:*   

> Apropo ramu czy warto ładować kasę w CL 2-2-2-5-1 czy jednak lepiej 2GB ramu kupić zwykłego CL3

 

Lepiej więcej. Różnice w wydajności tj z CL2 będą pewnie pomijalne w zastosowaniach tego komputera.

..::Milu Edit:

Zamknięcie znacznika quote

----------

## pmz

Osobiście stawiam na VIA. W moim przekonaniu znacznie lepiej zadomowiła się w środowisku Linuksowym, a o przewadze otwartości kodu źródłowego nad binarnym sterownika chyba nie muszę wspominać. Co do ramu - wybrałbym 2 GB w trybie dual-channel. Warto też upewnić się czy płyta obsługuje technologię Cool'n'Quiet (pełna lista na stronach AMD).

----------

## koval_ski

Jak ważny jest raid-1, wiem że dane są przechowywane w dwuch egzemplarzach na osobnych dyskach i że w razie awarii jednego wszystko jest na drugim. Chodzi mi o to czy to się rzeczywiście przydaje. Ja mam do czynienia z komputerami 8lat i awarie dysków jakie przeżyłem to jedna spowodowana tym że rzuciłem dyskiem o ziemię (tzn. plecakiem w którym był dysk a ja zapomniałem że tam jest) powstało tylko kilka kilo bad-sektorów, druga to majstrowałem pzy płycie głównej i razem z dyskiem poszła płyta główna, cpu i zasilacz.

Jeżeli przy takim serwerze nikt nie bedzie grzebał pod "maską", nie bedzie nim rzucał, bedzie wyposażony w dobry zasilacz i ups to jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo że któryś z dysków padnie? A w przypadku np. awarii płyty głównej, która miała by uszkodzić dysk to i tak uszkodzi oba. Jakie są Wasze doświadczenia?Last edited by koval_ski on Thu Jan 19, 2006 6:35 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *koval_ski wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Jeżeli przy takim serwerze nikt nie bedzie grzebał pod "maską", nie bedzie nim rzucał, bedzie wyposażony w dobry zasilacz i ups to jakie jest prawdopodobieństwo że któryś z dysków padnie? A w przypadku np. awarii płyty głównej, która miała by uszkodzić dysk to i tak uszkodzi oba. Jakie są Wasze doświadczenia?

 

Duzo tez zalezy od warunkow i otoczenia w jakim stoi sprzet. Mialem watpliwa przyjemnosc kiedys reperownia kompa co stal w miejscu gdzie regularnie 2 osoby kopcily fajki, Normalnie tragedia, wszstko bylo w mazi, ale dyski zyly.

Wbrew pozorom ryzyko jest bardzo duze, bo zwykle dyski ide, czy sata, sa do domowego uzytku, a nie do kompa ktory w zalozeniu ma chodzic od 3-5 lat non stop 24h/365, z minimalnymi przerwami na konserwacje. I w takiej sytuacji to schodzenie poniżej sprzetowego raid1 (2 dyski + kontroler scsi u320+plyta w ktora mozna wsadzic taki kontroler (pci2.1)) jest duzym ryzykiem. Poza tym zauwaz ze przy operacjach na databazach, ktore zazwyczaj sa duze, to lepsze, szybsze dyski o wiele bardziej zawaza na wydajnosci, anizeli szybszy procek. 

Moze zanim bedziemy pisac jakie konkretnie plyty glowne, zasilacze, czy dyski.

Po prostu na razie napisz ile masz forsy na zakupy 

Bo to inne gadanie jest jak masz 6k pln, a inna 15k pln.

I tutaj oczednosci nie nalezy robic, bo zaoszczedzisz na drobiazgu, a to sie pozniej odbije na Twojej czy czyjejs pracy

A co do padania dysków to na 40-45 compow w ciagu roku padaja 2-3 sztuki

----------

## koval_ski

Jeśli chodzi o kesę to do wydania jest około 7-8 tys. zł.

----------

## Eeeyeore

 *koval_ski wrote:*   

> Jeśli chodzi o kesę to do wydania jest około 7-8 tys. zł.

 

To tak mi sie widzi ze srednio zaszalesz, co nie znaczy, ze nie mozna zlozyc kompa, spokojnie na 3 lata

Czyli to nie ma szans na scsi, bo plyta to jakies 1200, procek okolo 700, pamieci 4x 160, 2x dyski scsi = 2x 900, a gdzie kontroler... czyli zima (oczywiscie to tak ceny na pale i orientacyjnie).

Natomiast z takich spostrzerzen to:

1. Lepiej wolniejszego procka (zreszta ten dwurdzeniowy 4000 to starsza technologia w odlsonie dwuch sklejonych rdzeni (wprawdzie w 9nm) niz Venice=San Diego) x86_64 nie nalezy sie jeszcze podniecac bo mozna sie przejechac rzczej zostac przy x86

2. Lepiej 2 GB ram na CLK 3 - jakis klasyczny Kingston KVR400X64C3A (ale na elixirach - rozne kosci przyklejaja)

3. Najciekawsze, a co z dyskami? Moim zdaniem kasy masz tyle ze starczy na raid 5 (na czterech dyskach ide lub sata), na prawdziwym kontrolerze raid w rodzaju Adaptec 2400A (jedna z kompow mam z tym i od 2 lat spokoj), podobne rozwiazania ma 3Ware, ktore sa widziane przez jajko jako pojedynczy dysk, z ktorych jeden sie moze upalic, a macierz sie sama odbuduje po wlozeniu nowego. A dyski Seagate Barracudy seria VII (trzeba je dobrze schlodzic, wiatrakiem na dole w w zatokach 5.25) lub Samsungi - wbrew pozorom od 2 lat spoko dyski.

4. Zasilacz co musi to obsluzyc czyli minimum 30 A na 12V (500 W) Topower, Chief, Ropla itp - w okolicach 350-500 zeta

5. Plyta glowna cos sprawdzonego, ja bym bral nforce4 (na przyklad ASUS A8N SLI (ktore jest do niczego nie potrzebne) Deluxe albo Premium ze wzgledu na obsluge pamieci, i w przeciwienstwie do via jest tylko jeden chip, a nie dwa osobne mostki.

6. Grafika nieistotna - najtansza nvidia pod PCI-e

7. Obudowa - jakis mocny/solidny big-tower

8. Naped nieistotny

9. Kreciolek na procka - jakiegos, z miedzi w ksztalcie tulipana - Pentagram, Zalman

10. Stacja dyskietkow nieodzowna, znienacka moze sie przydac, klawiatura tez...

11. Pytanie ile sieciowek potrzebujesz, ten asus ma dwie, dzialaja ale softwarowe, troche proca obciazaja (pod NV4.11 strasznie to widac), ale zawsze mozna wsadzic jakies uzywane 3com 9xx 100-tki

To by bylo na tyle. Ot taka propozycja

Spokojnie sie z czyms takim w 7 zmiescisz, a na 3 - 5 latek starczy. Chociaz ja bym bral plyta-proc -> intel na intelu...

----------

## koval_ski

Co się tyczy proca to to chyba rzeczywiście wybiore 4000 a system i tak postawie x86.

Jeżeli dobrze rozumiem, to jeśli zastosuję macierz raid 5 z 4 dysków po 250GB to otrzymam pojemność 3*250=750GB i zawsze może mi jeden dysk paść a dane zostaną nienaruszone? A czy taka macierz przyśpiesza operacje odczytu/zapisu?

A co myślicie o takim urządzeniu: http://newsroom.chip.pl/news_158679.html czy warto by było zastosować taki "dysk" 1GB na bazę danych?

----------

## Aktyn

 *koval_ski wrote:*   

> Co się tyczy proca to to chyba rzeczywiście wybiore 4000 a system i tak postawie x86.
> 
> A co myślicie o takim urządzeniu: http://newsroom.chip.pl/news_158679.html czy warto by było zastosować taki "dysk" 1GB na bazę danych?

 

Niemiałem do czynienia z serwerami i bazami danych, wiec nie wiem czy potrafią wykorzystać procesory X2 athlona,

a co do urządzenia, wszystko zależy od ilości danych, cache który jest w pamieci linuksa i tak dosyć dobrze działa

i naprawde duzo daje.

Chociaż sam tworze sobie, ulotne ramdyski, szczególnie to dużo daje przy wielkich ilościach danych do zapisu,

i częstych odwołaniach np przy obróbce video czy dzwięku,

ale tam gdzie zanik napięcia mi nie grozi a wiec jako TMP, ale to dotyczy ramdysku.

Nie wiem też na ile jest pewność trzymania danych po zaniku napiecia, na takim wynalazku.

Poza tym jak będziesz miał dyski w rajdzie, to i tak zyskasz dużo na prękości

Dane z raidu przy uszkodzeniu jednego dysku można odzyskać, przynajmniej teoretycznie wiec praktycznie zdajesie tesz.

Wszystko zależy od sposobu połączanie dysków, im wiecej dysków tym większe bezpieczeństwo i szybkość odczytu.

----------

## n0rbi666

To ma akumulator wbudowany - więc zaniki napięcia niegroźne są (poza tym - to serwer, więc zapewne będzie do niego jakiś porządny UPS  :Smile:  )

Ale i tak sądzę, że to zbędny bajer  :Smile:  lepiej dołożyć jeszcze giga ramu  :Wink: 

a co do sprzętu - X2 marnować się nie będzie  :Smile:  do tego duużo ramu i dyski w raidzie jak pisał Eeeyeore - bazy danych są naprawdę wymagające  :Smile: 

CD i Fdd raczej niepotrzebne - tylko kurzyć się będą, więc w razie potrzeby to i tak na nich polegać nie można

Grafika - to ma być serwer, więc i jakaś na PCI stara wystarczy  :Wink:  a pobór prądu będzie mniejszy  :Smile: 

sieciówki - 3comy lub coś intela  :Smile: 

----------

## argasek

 *koval_ski wrote:*   

> Jeżeli dobrze rozumiem, to jeśli zastosuję macierz raid 5 z 4 dysków po 250GB to otrzymam pojemność 3*250=750GB i zawsze może mi jeden dysk paść a dane zostaną nienaruszone?

 

Tak.

----------

## Ratman

 *koval_ski wrote:*   

> Witam!
> 
> Będę musiał doradzić w kupnie serwera (www + baza danych) nie ma to być jakiś super demon, myśle o Athlonie 64 4000+ 1MB cache'u albo Athlon 2X 3800+ czyli dwurdzeniowy z 2x512kB cache'u. Mam problem w wyborze płyty głównej, bo słyszałem że nvidia nie daje sterowników open source i że są problemy np. z raid-0 (bo planuje dać do niego 2x 250GB a jak dwa to chyba nie zaszkodzi raid-0 zastosować). Ramu to chyba wystarczy 1GB? (KDE nie bedzie tam uruchamiane ani żadne pierdoły). Apropo ramu czy warto ładować kasę w CL 2-2-2-5-1 czy jednak lepiej 2GB ramu kupić zwykłego CL3
> 
> Czekam na wszelkie sugestie, pozdrawiam!

 

Zastanawiam się, czy masz aby jakiekolwiek pojęcie o temacie aby móc doradzać w kupnie serwera???

A64 4000+ - i to przepraszam nie ma nic wspólnego z demonem   :Idea: 

Ram - lepiej 2GB niż 1GB

Raid - jak już ktoś radził jeśli chcesz sprzętowy to najlepiej na karcie i napewno noe RAID 0 tylko RAID 1 (skoro 2 dyski chcesz, oczywiście RAID 5 to spoko wypas) - raczej zależy ci na bezpieczeństwie danych skoro to serwer bazy

porządny zasilacz i UPS, olej pentagramy i zelmany na procku, skoro natywnie ma chodzić to ciszę i spoko chłodzenie da ci i boxowy wiatrak

Co do płyty to raczej jak koledzy radzili: renomowany producent, bez zbędnych udziwnień w pełni kompatybilna sprzętowo - nie sposób nie znaleźć

Gdybyś miał o tym pojęcie to napisałbyś chociaż jaka sieć, jakie łącze z netem, średnie obciążenie serwera (LAN i NET)i jak zbudowana i rozbudowana baza danych i na czym, o jakim ilościowo (ilość klientów) dostępie.Last edited by Ratman on Mon Jan 23, 2006 6:38 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## argasek

Co do płyt głównych: bezkonkurencyjny na polu serwerówek jest Tyan. Ale Tyan się ceni...

----------

## Eeeyeore

Ja dodam tylko tyle ze zakup czy 8 tys czy 20 tysiecy to i tak dla firmy juz jest pikus. Nie wrzuca sobie na raz jako koszta

Faktem jest ze to juz sie robi srodek trwaly, a wiec amortyzuje sie liniowo (dwa minium 2-latka)

Pokaz to ksiegowemu (Amortyzacja)

http://www.wcip.pl/publikacje_content.php?id=7

I w zasadzie gadaj na zasadzie takiej, ze albo kupujesz sprzet albo zabawki

----------

## Ratman

 *koval_ski wrote:*   

> 
> 
> A co myślicie o takim urządzeniu: http://newsroom.chip.pl/news_158679.html czy warto by było zastosować taki "dysk" 1GB na bazę danych?

 

bez sensu

widać, że pojęcia to ty nie masz  :Smile: , ale jak firma ma kupe kasy na wywalenie, to czemu nie chcesz serwera postawić na SCSI (albo jeszcze lepiej na streemerze) i np ze 32 procesory  + RAMu ile wlezie  :Idea:   :Idea:   :Idea: 

No weź przestań i skup się na rozsądnych rozwiązaniach, chybaże firma której doradzasz to fani nowinek i testowania----> aaa, to inna sprawa  :Very Happy: 

@Eeeyeore

jakby musiał księgowemu takie rzeczy pokazywać, to może lepiej żeby sam był księgowym   :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## koval_ski

 *Ratman wrote:*   

> A64 4000+ - i to przepraszam nie ma nic wspólnego z demonem

 

jakby na to nie patrzeć to procesor dla desktop'ów, przynajmniej według producenta...

Szczegóły przeznaczenia: baza danych firmy (małej póki co), strona www na serwerze własnym, bo połączona z tą bazą i tam mają być jakieś narzędzia dla pracowników. NET = 1Mbit, LAN = 5 komputerów na początek.

Po dokładniejszej konsultacji, wiem że serwer ma mieć dobre możliwości rozbudowy (2-3 kolejne filie).

 *Eeeyeore wrote:*   

> Ja dodam tylko tyle ze zakup czy 8 tys czy 20 tysiecy to i tak dla firmy juz jest pikus. Nie wrzuca sobie na raz jako koszta
> 
> Faktem jest ze to juz sie robi srodek trwaly, a wiec amortyzuje sie liniowo (dwa minium 2-latka)
> 
> Pokaz to ksiegowemu (Amortyzacja)
> ...

 

Wydaje mi się że ta wypowiedz jest nie na mejscu, to sprawa księgowego, mi to zupełnie lata, jedyny aspekt ekonomiczny jaki jest istotny to górna granica 8k.

Rozejżałem się troche po cennikach na necie i:

Tyan Thunder K8WE (S2895) - 2.000zł (to chyba ich najnowszy wynalazek)

- Dual AMD Opteron™ 200 series processors

- DUAL PCIe x16 with FULL SPEED x16 lanes (zupełnie niepotrzebne)

- (8) DIMMs for Registered DDR400 memory

- Dual GbE, FireWire, and USB 2.0 ports

4x WD Raptor 36 GB Serial ATA - 1.836zł

grafika GeForce - 200zł

2x Kingston DDR 1024MB PC-400 ECC-R Single Row - 1.400zł

AMD Opteron 246 BOX - 1.080zł

COMBO + klaw + mysz - 250zł

UPS + obudowa + zasilacz - 1.000zł

jakiś monitor 300 - zł.

RAZEM ok. 8000 tyś zł. 

Zawsze można rozbudować o kolejny CPU, cztery Dyski raid0+1, co prawda to nie SCSI ale chyba dobre, gwarancja 5lat, MTBF 1.200.000 godz (SCSI mają niewiele więcej) więc chyba powinno być beziecznie.

Co się tyczy i-RAM'u to tu akurat sugerowałem się tylko i wyłącznie danymi producenta, który podaje że "wynalazek" działa z szybkością 1,5GB/s. To chyba sporo w porównaniu z hdd ok.70MB/s. nawet gdyby zrobić raid0+1 to by pewnie dało 140MB/s. Nawet gdyby zastosować drogie SCSI 320MB/s. to by nie dało nawet połowy prędkości i-RAM'u. Sama baza danych napewno nie przekroczy 1GB. To są tylko przemyślenia "złótodzioba" po przeczytaniu danych producenta. Nie wiem ile to kosztuje ale napewno dużo mniej niż 4x Seagate Cheetah 10K.7 36 GB 4x760zł + kontroler.

----------

